# Patrickstarrr collection for Mac



## FrankieFrancy (Feb 28, 2018)

Has anyone tried Patrickstarrr's collection? Opinions?

Looking at the eyeshadows..most of them were already part of MAC's permanent collection, so I don't understand the point of doing such collection..

thank you,
Frankie


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2018)

MAC x Patrick Starrr (Dec 14th, 2017)


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't think she has access to The Scoop just yet. (Four more posts and she will.)


----------



## Monsy (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh sorry didn't know that


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Mar 13, 2018)

I can see it now! thank you!


----------

